# Statement from Howard Markconfirming Neville Schoenmaker's exit from Mr Nice



## DrFever (Oct 24, 2012)

A statement has been released by Howard Marks (the real "Mr Nice") via Shantibaba. Now everyone can stop speculating and respect Howard's wishes and Neville's privacy. The once troika of MNS is officially down to a dynamic duo. Best to all three of these legendary breeders!!!

"Howard and Shantibaba will continue to run MNS as it has always been, which includes keeping all the mothers and fathers that make up all strains currently on offer. They will also continue to fulfil their obligation to the medical use of cannabis by getting involved with projects such as CBD-crew. Nevil has decided to pursue his own new goals. The decisions are mutually agreed, but the deliberations that led to them are in-house and confidential and not appropriate as material for public gossip.

Love as always

Howard"

reference: hXXp://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-sh...tml#post173966


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 24, 2012)

trying very hard to not spew negative comments about all 3


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

_*meow kitten!*_

what's the dealy-o, OSSSCdude?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 1, 2012)

Let's just say that each of them has their own rabid fan clubs - with matching hate clubs - and I do not want to light the fuse on that matter here by blowing laughing raspberries at the original topic.

Most of the folks on this board are unaware of the history and drama surrounding the Howard/Shanti/Nevil cabal.  Reality and egos do not often go well together.

I will hold my tongue on the rest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2012)

Aw come on,,I wanta hear the truth.:hubba: 

My Mom always called that,, sturing the pot.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't get me started bro (laughing).  I am like an old fat woman when it comes to collecting gossip about the seed trade.  I have about 30 years of firsthand and secondhand knowledge of "the real deal" of what strains came from who and it differs from some popular claims (i.e. lies) and opinions.

Let's just say that I would very hesitant to buy MNS products and remain personally offended that Shanti deleted my posts on another forum site; apparently only because the limited praises I offered towards him and Nevil were simply not effusive enough.  I have been told by others that I offended them by not blindly providing all my old SSSC stock to them; because they never asked me nor replied to my email.

Why Mr Marks issued the statement is kind of a mystery to me.  Figure it must have been part of the deal which paid him to lend his name to the MNS bank in the first place.  It leaves the 'CBD Crew' down to one actual breeder and one paid celebrity endorser; but still supported by JC - one of my most favorite and respected growers of all time.  Because of his involvement I will not publicly disrespect the CBD Crew.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

understood....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2012)

Well crap.


----------

